# Can I return kit? (and req for number)



## Jarnhamar (27 Nov 2005)

All jokes aside, i have too much kit. I have tons of stuff I've never used nor will I. Some weirdo turtle necks, some shelter halves, old webbing, i think I have my old helmet still, old canvas LBV and body armor.
Is it possible to return this stuff to clothing and have it stricken off my charge or records or whatever it's called? I'd rather give some of this stuff back than have it taking up space and running the possibility of getting lost-where i'll have to pay for it.  (and no none of it is fromarmy surplis stores)

Secondly, does anyone have the number off hand for the QM or clothing stores where you get stuff issued in ottawa at NDHQ?

Cheers


----------



## Britney Spears (27 Nov 2005)

OF course, I just did it a few days ago.


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2005)

Hey Ghost,

The phone number to book yourself an appointment at NDHQ Clothing Stores is: *992-7164*. I highly recommend you book yourself one in order to avoid waiting in line to return bulk kit items which may/may not be on your charge. When you call to book yourself an appointment let them know that you aren't sure whether all of it's on your electronic docs and ask if they could run you a print out of your docs... the long version. Ask specifically for the long version as it has proper descriptions (for example ankle boots won't be called simply 'safety boots'). Go through the print out prior to your appointment and make two seperate piles, that which is on charge and that which is not. You will find that your appointment will go much smoother. 

Remember to ask for a printed electronic copy of your return transactions, and for a list of what you return to them that is not on your charge. That way your butt is covered if it ever does 'make it's way' onto your charge at a later date.

Vern


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Hey Ghost,
> 
> The phone number to book yourself an appointment at NDHQ Clothing Stores is: *992-7164*. I highly recommend you book yourself one in order to avoid waiting in line to return bulk kit items which may/may not be on your charge. When you call to book yourself an appointment let them know that you aren't sure whether all of it's on your electronic docs and ask if they could run you a print out of your docs... the long version. Ask specifically for the long version as it has proper descriptions (for example ankle boots won't be called simply 'safety boots'). Go through the print out prior to your appointment and make two seperate piles, that which is on charge and that which is not. You will find that your appointment will go much smoother.
> 
> ...



Can i Get My clothing Docs emailed to me? That way i wouldn't have to drive 2 hours to pick it up?


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2005)

RHFC said:
			
		

> Can i Get My clothing Docs emailed to me? That way i wouldn't have to drive 2 hours to pick it up?



Well, no...but where there's a will there's a way. PM on it's way with my DIN e-mail address.


----------

